# Ragley Hall car show on Bank Holiday Monday..



## moomoo (May 19, 2008)

http://www.ragleyhall.com/events.html



> 25th & 26th – Classic Car & Transport Show
> Over 600 Vintage and Classic Cars, American, Kit and Custom Cars, Motorcycles, Commercials, Club Stands, Autojumble, Tradestands, children's inflatables as well as onsite catering.
> 
> Space available for regional or national car club events in front of hall at this event - also agricultural exhibits welcome
> ...



In case any Midland urbanites are looking for a good day out.


----------

